

Building Web Applications with Django and AngularJS - jdnier
https://thinkster.io/brewer/angular-django-tutorial/

======
jdnier
It's a veritable book.

~~~
jamesbrewer
Is that a good or bad thing? :)

If you can believe it, I ripped out a lot of the original content to reduce
the size of the tutorial!

